# MSI VENTUS temps. ?



## droopyRO (Sep 10, 2019)

RTX 2080 VENTUS 8G V2
					

A fresh new dual fan design, VENTUS proudly displays its industrial shapes in neutral colors to fit any build.




					www.msi.com
				



I just bought this resealed card from a local store. I get this kind of temperature on it, after about 10 minutes of gaming. Could someone with a card like mine share the temperature and RPM of the fans, it dose get kind of loud for my ears. Thanks.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 10, 2019)

Install afterburner and setup a different fan curve. By default fan probably don't kick in before it reaches 55C or sth.


----------



## authorized (Sep 10, 2019)

How does the airflow in your case look like? If unsure, you could remove the side panel and see what changes without it.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2019)

82 degrees is quite high for turing. As Chomiq said, use afterburner and create a custom fan curve.



droopyRO said:


> it dose get kind of loud for my ears.



So it seems the fans are spinning near 100% already and still 82 degrees?
Bad airflow in your case? Ambient temp?


----------



## R00kie (Sep 10, 2019)

I've got a 2080 Super Ventus, that thing doesnt reach anything higher than 75, see if the thermal paste is in good amount and condition, and torque the screws around the core


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 10, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> I've got a 2080 Super Ventus, that thing doesnt reach anything higher than 75, see if the thermal paste is in good amount and condition, and torque the screws around the core


You're running ultrawide 1080p, he's running 1440p. His GPU loads will be higher than yours, not to mention differences in cases/cooling.

@droopyRO 
What's the airflow situation for your case?


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 10, 2019)

No way it is airflow or ambient temp related. It replaced a 1070 Ti GamingX, that rarely reached 70ºC at about 1200 rpm. the same case, the same fans, the same ambient temperature.
I will investigate further when i get home.
I set the power target to 80% and set the fans at 60% with +100 Mhz and get the result bellow, but i loose about 10% of performance. The test was made last night, but this morning i got higher temps.











gdallsk said:


> see if the thermal paste is in good amount and condition, and torque the screws around the core


I loose the warranty if i open the card.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 10, 2019)

So you bought a resealed lemon that someone else already returned. Return it.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 10, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> You're running ultrawide 1080p, he's running 1440p. His GPU loads will be higher than yours, not to mention differences in cases/cooling.
> 
> @droopyRO
> What's the airflow situation for your case?


highly doubtful it will make a difference what res i use, he's got an i5, and im on i9, it all balances out


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 10, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> 82 degrees is quite high for turing


No it isnt. 

Its below the throttling point...these run that hot but it does vary by ambient temps, care airflow, etc.

I dont see a problem unless the fans are running 100%...which it wsnt mentioned what they were at..."kinda loud" isnt helpful. 



gdallsk said:


> highly doubtful it will make a difference what res i use, he's got an i5, and im on i9, it all balances out


what does a cpu have to do with anything? He just said the card works harder at 2560x1440 vs. 2560x1080 and he's right... so you really cant compare. It's closer than 1080p, I get it, but its gpu load and nothing to do with your cpu.




Edit: there was a post that was just deleted?????
For the 5 mins they run the tests? I've never seen a 2080 run in the 60s gaming... what site is that?!


----------



## R00kie (Sep 10, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> what does a cpu have to do with anything? He just said the card works harder at 2560x1440 vs. 2560x1080 and he's right... so you really cant compare. It's closer than 1080p, I get it, but its gpu load and nothing to do with your cpu.


not sure what GPU usage has got to do with anything either, as all the games I've been testing had my card pegged at the absolute maximum, so it is a fair comparison.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> No it isnt.



Well if I compare OP's temps with other turing cards W1zz reviewed it's quite high but we don't know OP's ambient room temp.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 10, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> not sure what GPU usage has got to do with anything either, as all the games I've been testing had my card pegged at the absolute maximum.


The % isnt relevant... you brought that up. 

Nobody is talking GPU loads either... just because it's at 99% doesnt mean there arent different things going on. I mean look at gaming temps versus stress testing... both 99% right???? Yet stress temps are higher...

The slightly higher res can yield more work for the GPU which in turn can mean higher temps. It simply depends. 



P4-630 said:


> Well if I compare OP's temps with other turing cards W1zz reviewed it's quite high but we don't know OP's ambient room temp.


weird. You deleted a post I replied to and reposted... use the edit button next time, lol

Anyway, look at the zotac amp he reviewed...84C...https://www.techpowerup.com/review/msi-geforce-rtx-2080-super-gaming-x-trio/31.html

This is a smaller 2 fan heatsink compared to some of those, mind you....


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Anyway, look at the zotac amp he reviewed...84C...https://www.techpowerup.com/review/msi-geforce-rtx-2080-super-gaming-x-trio/31.html



You probably mean this one:
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/zotac-geforce-rtx-2080-amp-extreme/35.html

This 3 fan card ran 84 degrees in W1zz's review.

Most other turing cards are far below that.



EarthDog said:


> This is a smaller 2 fan heatsink compared to some of those, mind you....



True but his card has a 215W tdp.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 10, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> You probably mean this one:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/zotac-geforce-rtx-2080-amp-extreme/35.html
> 
> This 3 fan card ran 84 degrees in W1zz's review.
> ...


All I am saying is its seemingmy normal assuming the fans arent 100%. If they are clearly there is an issue. 

His card, like most 2080s, are around that 215W value. Did I miss your point??


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2019)

MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Review
					

MSI's GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X is a factory overclocked custom-design that's priced only $10 higher than the Founders Edition. It is cooled by a large triple-slot, dual-fan heatsink that has fan-stop and runs cooler and much quieter than the NVIDIA Founders Edition.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




2 fan 215W tdp , just 71 degrees.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 10, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Review
> 
> 
> MSI's GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X is a factory overclocked custom-design that's priced only $10 higher than the Founders Edition. It is cooled by a large triple-slot, dual-fan heatsink that has fan-stop and runs cooler and much quieter than the NVIDIA Founders Edition.
> ...


It's a different heatsink and fans...

Come on people, let's use our heads a bit before we post to help!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> It's a different heatsink and fans...
> 
> Come on people, let's use our heads a bit before we post to help!



I know, can't find a review of OP's particular card.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 10, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I know, can't find a review of OP's particular card.


So why post an orange when looking at apples? 


Anyway, I'd like to know what percent his fans are spinning at. If it is topped out, he has an issue. If there is still headroom, then he's fine. But he hasnt throttled and fans are an auto... seems ok so far.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 10, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> So you bought a resealed lemon that someone else already returned. Return it.


It was 500 Euros, very good price. The problem is, i did not find a serious review for this model, to compare the temps and RPM with mine. I would send it for a warranty, but i can't do that since i don't know for sure if there is a problem or bad cooling compared to the GamingX model.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 10, 2019)

The gaming x model has 3 fans and a different heatsink... in other words, they cannot be compared. Under the same loads, the ventus should have higher temps.

Can you please list what percentage your fans are running at?? "Kinda loud" isnt helpful.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 10, 2019)

You have a screenshot in the first post.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 10, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> You have a screenshot in the first post.


Which shows the RPMs. I believe the 99% is GPU load? I dont know what is max... though that seems fast, the rpm.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 10, 2019)

Anything >1500 rpm. is loud, 2200 is sounding like a vacum cleaner for me  The previous card was about 1000-1200 RPM, see the Youtube clip above.
And to the people saying it is bad air flow or ambient temperature, the CPU is at 62ºC, so no, that is not the issue. Thanks.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 10, 2019)

have you compared it when you open the case, actually i dunno about your case airflow, maybe hot air back to the card or lack of cold air to the card


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 10, 2019)

Please, i only want to know if there is anyone on this forum, reading this, that has a Ventus 2080 or 2070 Super, that can tell me the temperature and rpm.
As i said above the same case, same system specs, same house , a MSI GamingX 1070 Ti hovers around 68-70ºC with 1200 rpm on it's fans. This Ventus model, is 78-82ºC with 2200 rpm fan speed.


----------



## TTU (Sep 10, 2019)

@droopyRO
Your card has Ventus RTX 2060 cooler on top of it. The cooler itself does a good job with the TDP of the 2060 but kinda struggles with 200W+, or at least its not the best options if you want a quiet card. For quiet card you should have buyed the 50mm. thick Ventus with the vertical finstack orientation.
I was reffering to this: MSI RTX 2060 Ventus, MSI RTX 2070 Super Ventus, MSI RTX 2080 Ventus OC. 2070Super has somewhat the same TDP as your 2080. And the heatsink on that 2070S is the same as on your card. They are all tested under the same conditions with the same testing methodology.
And in case you dont understand Russian use the deepl translator.

I dont think your card is faulty. Well in the end it may be but thats your job to figure out. The problem with the high tempeture is the undersized heatisnk and the poor chasis. This case is cheap Chinese one that comes with two front installed fans which are probably crappy. There are no exhaust or top fans. Boot up the game again but with the side panel removed.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 10, 2019)

It's a crappy model, that's all there is to it. I'd return it and buy something else, don't bother with RMA I doubt you'd solve anything with that. There is a good chance they'll just send you back the card as it was.

82c is crap for an open design cooler running at this RPM, there is no sugar coating it, FE(reference) run about 10c degrees cooler and perform better. 82c means the card is constantly down clocking due to temperature.

EDIT : found this 








It's your call, I would not accept any non-blower card running at it's temperature limit out of the box. It literally defeats the purpose of these things.


----------



## TTU (Sep 10, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> No way it is airflow or ambient temp related. It replaced a 1070 Ti GamingX, that rarely reached 70ºC at about 1200 rpm. the same case, the same fans, the same ambient temperature.
> I will investigate further when i get home.
> I set the power target to 80% and set the fans at 60% with +100 Mhz and get the result bellow, but i loose about 10% of performance. The test was made last night, but this morning i got higher temps.
> 
> ...


But 1070Ti Gaming has better heatsink - way denser finstack and an extra huge 10mm. heatpipe, different fans and so on. The 1070Ti also has a lower TDP. Those 30-40W really bite you in the butt.


----------



## authorized (Sep 10, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> And to the people saying it is bad air flow or ambient temperature, the CPU is at 62ºC, so no, that is not the issue. Thanks.


You are gpu bound in that screenshot, CPU sits at only 47% while GPU is at 99%
There's really nothing more to say until you check how it behaves in open case.

Edit: not to mention there can be significant difference between cpu and gpu cooling efficiency depending on the case and fans configuration, i.e. you can potentially have your cpu cooled well while gpu suffers.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 11, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> It's a crappy model, that's all there is to it. I'd return it and buy something else, don't bother with RMA I doubt you'd solve anything with that.


I got it resealed, for 500 Euros, the price was good, realy good for an RTX 2080. The cheapest RTX 2070 Super is 600 Euros, at the moment and RTX 2080 go for around 750 Euros.


TTU said:


> I dont think your card is faulty. Well in the end it may be but thats your job to figure out. The problem with the high tempeture is the undersized heatisnk and the poor chasis. This case is cheap Chinese one that comes with two front installed fans which are probably crappy. There are no exhaust or top fans. Boot up the game again but with the side panel removed.


Didn't think to google "obzor"  So it's the cooler not the card. I think i will keep it since, as i said above the price was good.
My case has 2x Coolink 120mm in front, 2x Coolink 120mm in the top and one Noctua 120mm in the back. I cut out the grill from the fans so it is closer to an open case in terms of airflow.

With the side panel off, it drops down to 79ºC from 81ºC. So that is all that the card's cooling can do.

I will try to fiddle with Power Target maybe drop it down to 85-90%, add 100Mhz on the core and bring the temps down a few degrees with a custom quieter fan curve.
Thank you all for the reply's.


----------



## TTU (Sep 11, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> Didn't think to google "obzor"  So it's the cooler not the card. I think i will keep it since, as i said above the price was good.
> My case has 2x Coolink 120mm in front, 2x Coolink 120mm in the top and one Noctua 120mm in the back. I cut out the grill from the fans so it is closer to an open case in terms of airflow.
> 
> With the side panel off, it drops down to 79ºC from 81ºC. So that is all that the card's cooling can do.
> ...



Dont use google translator because its shit. Deepl does far greater job. The dude does a good job and makes reviews for other outlets too. With the 2060 both fans spin up at 1250RPM and tempeture is 70°C. With the 2070S you have 2300 for the left fan and 2600 for the right with equilibrium temperature of 75°C 
Well I think you should've pointed that out, your signature says just Segotep Halo 5 .
You can also try repasting, but you've said that voids your warranty. Im wondering if MSI has the same politics in the NA.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 11, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> Anything >1500 rpm. is loud, 2200 is sounding like a vacum cleaner for me  The previous card was about 1000-1200 RPM, see the Youtube clip above.
> And to the people saying it is bad air flow or ambient temperature, the CPU is at 62ºC, so no, that is not the issue. Thanks.


lol... I asked about the percent the fan was running for the third time, lol.



droopyRO said:


> Please, i only want to know if there is anyone on this forum, reading this, that has a Ventus 2080 or 2070 Super, that can tell me the temperature and rpm.
> As i said above the same case, same system specs, same house , a MSI GamingX 1070 Ti hovers around 68-70ºC with 1200 rpm on it's fans. This Ventus model, is 78-82ºC with 2200 rpm fan speed.


you do realize that what others get isnt relevant to you, right? Especially with a different card.

It seems from your words that fan is not running at 100%, is that correct?

The card throttles at 84C AFAIK.... so you arent throttling yet....

Forget it... this is too difficult to have basic requests followed.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 11, 2019)

Do you have this model of graphic card ? if so please share a screenshot in any AAA game, if not, you are not helping. I just need some base line of temperature/rpm and i got it from that Russian review. 

But to answer you request, the fans run at about 70%, after a warmup of about 5 minutes.


TTU said:


> Dont use google translator because its shit. Deepl does far greater job. The dude does a good job and makes reviews for other outlets too. With the 2060 both fans spin up at 1250RPM and tempeture is 70°C. With the 2070S you have 2300 for the left fan and 2600 for the right with equilibrium temperature of 75°C
> Well I think you should've pointed that out, your signature says just Segotep Halo 5 .
> You can also try repasting, but you've said that voids your warranty. Im wondering if MSI has the same politics in the NA.


I can read Cyrillic like a 1st grade child, so that is all i need for a review like that 
I will shoot MSI a mail, but it has one of those screw "seals" that might void the warranty if i mess with.
Thanks.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 11, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> Do you have this model of graphic card ? if so please share a screenshot in any AAA game, if not, you are not helping. I just need some base line of temperature/rpm and i got it from that Russian review.
> 
> But to answer you request, the fans run at about 70%, after a warmup of about 5 minutes.


I don't need to have the card to help... I've already told you that someone else's card and its temps aren't really relevant to you due to all the different variables involved.

As I said way back at post #10, the max temp you listed isn't throttling the card... and your fans are working at 70% to keep it there. Seems normal to me. If it was a problem, your fans would be cranked and you would be hitting the throttling point. But its clearly leveling out and not hitting it.

So the short of it is that there isn't a problem...

If you lower the fan speed, temps will go up and you will see throttling. If you want quiet, get a better model than the budget Ventus or get an aftermarket cooler. It's just that simple.

Good luck to you.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm not a kid that builds he's first PC, you are saying stuff i already know. I just needed a base line for this type of cooling and TTU was kind to provide, with that article above.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## interfreak (Sep 12, 2019)

My 2060 Super Ventus OC doesn’t get above 72c under full load, and the fans are still quiet at that temp.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 14, 2019)

I fiddled with it and MSI Afterburner, got it to 75% PowerTarget and +125Mhz on the GPU with a custom fan curve.
The results are in the clip below. A drop in temperature, power consumption and noise, the TDP is roughly that of an RTX2060/GTX 1080.









I also got a reply from MSI, they said that the warranty will not be voided by re-pasting the card, but i don't know if that is worth it.


----------



## nangu (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi,

I have the RTX 2080 Ventus OC. The cooling solution is trash, but for the price I can't complain much. In my case, gaming at GPU full load, 1440p, the card tops at 72ºC with a custom fan curve, 80% fans at that temperature, 1960Mhz core clock stock.

With a mild OC on core and memory temps rise to 75ºC under the same conditions. If I don't apply a custom fan curve, I see the temps you are describing. This card needs the fans to be at high RPMs if you want to get decent temps and stay away of throttling. Problem is it's loud at that fan speed, but it's the compromise when you buy any lower model.

I don't have great airflow for the GPU inside my case anyway, I think with a better case and good airflow you can use a more relaxed fan curve to lower noise. 

Cheers.


----------



## theonek (Sep 20, 2019)

All Ventus cards are using pcb reference design with a little different fan shroud than original nvidia cards. But 82 degrees is too much for your card literally. I have ventus 2080Ti and in normal cooled case it doesn't reach over 70 degrees w/o any further manual overclocking. So if you using your card on stock frequencies and still have higher temps, it's just maybe a faulty card or faulty cooling. And one more thing, these cards are spinning it's fans constantly, which is good... they don't have fan stop on idle till they reach some temp borderline.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 20, 2019)

I returned the Ventus card a few days ago and got a resealed Palit RTX 2080 GameRock for just 50 Euros more, to a total of 550 Euros.
Best deal i made in a long time, it gets to 70-72ºC with <1500 rpm. massive cooler, dualBIOS, Power Target upped to 130%, boosts to ~ 1950Mhz opposed to the Ventus's ~ 1815Mhz. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 20, 2019)

Yeah, the ventus might be the worst custom card cooler out there. Contender at the very least. Congrats on the swap, I'd proly have gone for a 2080 too instead of 2070s my self if they were this cheap around here.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2019)

MSI QA/QC is atrocious, corner cutters


----------



## interfreak (Sep 22, 2019)

Well, I can say that I'm having absolutely no issues with my 2060 Super Ventus. I'm getting fantastic performance out of this card, and it's quiet and relatively cool under full load - as long as the fan profile is left at default. If you set a custom fan profile and set fan speeds to 100% say at 65C, then yes it can make some noise. 

I'm finding the default profile more than enough, and at 70C it's still at a quiet 70% speed.

I've actually under-volted my card slightly to bring max power and temps down a little, and I'm actually getting _better_ overclocking results than when simply relying on the OC scanner.

Results with OC scanner (note the max temp is 72C):





Results when under-volted - (note the max temp is 66C, ambient was around 26C):


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 22, 2019)

@*interfreak*
It dose fine on a 160W TDP card, but on a 225W card, the fans ramp up to well above 2000 rpm to keep the temperature <80ºC.


----------



## nangu (Sep 24, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> @*interfreak*
> It dose fine on a 160W TDP card, but on a 225W card, the fans ramp up to well above 2000 rpm to keep the temperature <80ºC.
> View attachment 132450



Not really if you undervolt the card. I can run 1950 Mhz flat at 943mV, temps at around 65ºC 65/70% fan speed.Performance is on par with the card at stock, and temps are 7ºC to 9ºC less.

Anyway, you should not fiddle with tweaking a $600 card for improved thermals from the start. The thermal solution for the Ventus is trash, as I said before, but you can tweak it for sure.


----------



## interfreak (Sep 24, 2019)

nangu said:


> The thermal solution for the Ventus is trash



That's a VERY generalised statement - the cooling on my Ventus is fine. I'd say that droopyRO just got a dud card. It happens.

They mentioned that their Ventus only boosted to 1815Mhz, mine boosts to 1935Mhz at stock settings.


----------



## authorized (Sep 24, 2019)

interfreak said:


> That's a VERY generalised statement - the cooling on my Ventus is fine. I'd say that droopyRO just got a dud card. It happens.
> 
> They mentioned that their Ventus only boosted to 1815Mhz, mine boosts to 1935Mhz at stock settings.


Is it the exact same model though?
Apparently 2nd revision is a bit smaller and it's quite likely they made it to cut costs.


----------



## nangu (Sep 25, 2019)

interfreak said:


> That's a VERY generalised statement - the cooling on my Ventus is fine. I'd say that droopyRO just got a dud card. It happens.
> 
> They mentioned that their Ventus only boosted to 1815Mhz, mine boosts to 1935Mhz at stock settings.



Yes, mine too, but at the expense of more fan noise than other models to hold the same temps. I have the OC version tough.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 25, 2019)

authorized said:


> Is it the exact same model though?
> Apparently 2nd revision is a bit smaller and it's quite likely they made it to cut costs.


Yup, the one i had was the Ventus *v2, *with a smaller cooler than the original Ventus 2080.
MSI is cutting costs and loosing old clients, like me.


----------



## vvv25 (Sep 26, 2019)

interfreak said:


> Well, I can say that I'm having absolutely no issues with my 2060 Super Ventus.


Would you please make a GPU-Z screenshot of tab "Sensors" with temperature and fan speed graphics at *idle*?


----------



## interfreak (Sep 27, 2019)

vvv25 said:


> Would you please make a GPU-Z screenshot of tab "Sensors" with temperature and fan speed graphics at *idle*?



Sure. Ambient temp is about 29C:


----------



## rtlee (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi guys - Regarding the MSI Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Super - can you please explain the process for using Afterburner specifically to modify the fan curves? My main question is whether it is possible to customize the fan curve and write it to the card so that it remembers it on each boot up or power restart. Is that possible? Or does the Afterburner utility have to be set to load at run time to load the custom fan curve. And if that's the case, can that be totally transparent or do you see its UI etc? Thank you!


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 9, 2020)

No, you cant modify the BIOS with MSI Afterburner. You just tick the box "start with Windows" and "start minimized" and it won't bother you.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2020)

rtlee said:


> Hi guys - Regarding the MSI Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Super - can you please explain the process for using Afterburner specifically to modify the fan curves? My main question is whether it is possible to customize the fan curve and write it to the card so that it remembers it on each boot up or power restart. Is that possible? Or does the Afterburner utility have to be set to load at run time to load the custom fan curve. And if that's the case, can that be totally transparent or do you see its UI etc? Thank you!



Just use afterburner and let it startup with windows.

As example, this is how I've set my fancurve:


----------



## rtlee (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks guys! In my case I am making a Kiosk-like device and it can't look like Windows to the users, so to user Afterburner it would have to be completely transparent. 1) When Afterburn runs, is there any hint on the screen that it has loaded, for instance do you see its window appear, even if for a split-second, or does it (can it) load silently in the background only? 2) After it loads the fan curves, can it automatically exit itself, as I don't want any extra programs like this running. 3) Does this utility check for updates and prompt if you want to download an update, and if so, can you turn that off? I can't have prompts like that appearing. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## interfreak (Jan 9, 2020)

If afterburner runs at startup, nothing will show up on the screen. You'll only know it's running when clicking on the bottom RHS of the screen, and you'll see the afterburner icon.


----------



## LMSNK (Jun 22, 2020)

droopyRO said:


> No, you cant modify the BIOS with MSI Afterburner. You just tick the box "start with Windows" and "start minimized" and it won't bother you.


I know this is kinda late but my MSI 2070S Ventus is decent when it comes to temperature, idle at 27c and 75c under full load with 80% fan speed. Don't get me wrong it's not amazing, but it is okay for what it is.


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 22, 2020)

Anything higher that 1800-2000 rpm bothers me. So if you game with headphones or in a louder environment, is fine.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 22, 2020)

LMSNK said:


> idle at 27c and 75c under full load with 80% fan speed.



Actually that's pretty poor, there is no going around it.


----------



## Belluma (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi.
I've got an MSI 2070 super ventus OC, temps are horrible. In summer (it's hot here, 30ºC), card gets 80-85º C in minutes. The case is an mini itx form (NZTX 210) so is not the best for the airflow... with the side panel off, temps get about 2º better. Fans always at 100%. I will apply new thermal paste, and if it don't get better, i guess i will go for a water block (about 75 € in aliex.)


----------

